# Krämerseele



## Bonjules

Hola,
in German that is a bit more than just somebody who only thinks about his small business.
An indiviual ( or an entire society!) that is mainly concerned about material things, possessions,
'standard of living' (?) etc., at the expense of spiritual values, environment, humanity and such.
'Ihr seid doch alle Kraemerseelen'!
Can only find 'mercachifle', not sure it really fits this broader concept.
Algo mejor en Espan'ol?


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Bonjules !

*In einem Spanisch – Deutsch Forum: *
Ein Text in Englisch, einschließlich einer spanischen Frage am Schluss, inklusive der französichen „Fußnote“,* wow *,
das hat schon was !

Dessen ungeachtet, hier meine Antwort in einfachem Deutsch:
*die Krämerseele *
alma mercenaria

Servus (Österreich)


----------



## baufred

*die Krämerseele - el alma de tenderos (sentido despectivo en alemán )*

ver: “Conocemos muy bien al cliente porque tenemos alma de tenderos”

Saludos ...


----------



## Bonjules

Hello,
thanks for your contributions, Tonerl and baufred.
'Alma de tendero(s)' is probably as close as it gets even if it might not be
100% satisfactory in certain contexts (think e.g. of the politicians in the 'Diesel scandal').

Tonerl: 'mercenario/a' sounds to me more like 'Soeldner'( or mercenary, 'hireling' auf engl.,
although in my example, if one wanted to use a very strong word, one could accuse the politicians outright of beeing the hirelings of that industry).
(btw: Sometimes I like to use english, our 'lingua franca' in a less frequented forum like this one
because it might invite some members who feel not so comfortable in German to nonetheless
participate!)
saludos a todos


----------



## Tonerl

Bonjules said:


> Tonerl: 'mercenario/a' sounds to me more like 'Soeldner'( or mercenary, 'hireling' auf engl



Hallo Bonjules !

Um das Thema nicht allzusehr "auseinanderzupflücken", hier noch mein abschließender Kommentar zu einer "Krämerseele":

Die Übersetzung "alma mercenario" habe ich sorgfältig recherchiert, da ich diesen Ausdruck auf Spanisch nicht auf dem Schirm
hatte !
Ich habe auch nur die - für mich - adäquaten Wörterbücher zu Rate gezogen und das Ergebnis war die oben genannte Übersetzung.

Als Synonyme für eine *Krämerseele,* kämen folgende Ausdrücke in Betracht:
*
ein sehr kleinlich denkender, beschränkter Mensch (Kleingeist), Knauser, Umstandskrämer, Kümmelspalter,
Pedant, etc...*
persona de mente pequeña 

LG


----------



## Bonjules

Hola Tonerl,
ja die 'alma mercenaria' habe ich auch in einem bekannten woerterbuch gesehen.
Ich glaube das ist ein fehler oder zumindest schludrige redaction. Grund : 'mercenario' hat im span. diese starke assoziation mit 'jem.' der im sold steht', von jemand fuer was bezahlt wird.
Alles was jedoch mit handel  etc zu tun hat, hat  'merca-' (mercado,mercader, mercanci'a usw.). Gut moeglich dass sie jedoch eine gemeinsame wurzel haben.

Die synonyme die du zitierst sind alle gut und richtig und beweisen einmal mehr die schwierigkeit, einen begriff mit solcher 'bandbreite' der in vielen farben schillert zu
'uebersetzen'.
Vielen dank fuer deinen beitrag,
saludos
b


----------

